# intralesional excision of an enchondroma w/graft finger



## scooter1 (May 24, 2011)

Surgeon did an intralesional excision of an enchondroma left small finger w/graft.

I am thinking 26215.   Can anyone help me . . . . .

Thank you


----------



## jdemar (May 26, 2011)

I would agree, if the graft is a bone graft.


----------

